# Baby Aspirin & Bruising



## californiamom

Has anyone taken baby aspirin and noticed small, round bruises shortly after? My doctor suggested it since one of my genetic tests suggested a slight abnormality. She said it's not a blood clotting disorder but the condition suggests higher amounts of small blood clots in pregnancy. There's no direct correlation to recurrent miscarriage so I can stop taking the aspirin if I want to.

We are trying to conceive again after having two m/c's in six months. I would like to keep taking the aspirin but the bruising is freaking me out. I was wondering if anyone else has experienced anything like this before?


----------



## Omi

I found this on a medical forum..

_
Q:it seems when i take a baby aspirin everyday it isn't long before i bruise very easily. is this a contraindication to taking it?

A: A relative one if your platelet count is normal. An absolute one if your platelet count is low.
Would suggest you inform your doctor about the bruising_

Also, this..

_Having had a recent encounter with low platelets the onc and haematologist both told me that some people's platelets are very sensitive to even small amounts of blood 'thinners' like aspirin, fish oil etc.
Did he check your platelets?? I know as soon as mine start falling even a little bit below the normal range I start noticing bruising on my knees and shins.
_

having googled this it seems to be a frequent side effect that can have to with having low platelets (what makes your blood effectively coagulate so you don't bleed to death etc. don't worry, im sure your fine) but tell your doctor. It might be not a large number enough to take you off it or you could get something else, perhaps?

Good luck, hun.


----------



## californiamom

Thanks, Omi. They did all of the genetic testing and took over 9 viles of blood. I'm pretty sure they checked my platelets. I did speak with my doctor regarding this - twice. The first time she said it may not be related at all and then she told me that it's most likely related but it's safe to continue.

Thanks for the research!


----------



## LeaArr

9 vials? Lucky. I had 12 :haha: I haven't had any bruising with my aspirin. I wouldn't worry about it though but I do agree that your doctor should know just to be on the safe side. Good luck!


----------



## heart tree

I have you all beat...17 vials (that was just one sitting, doesn't include the other vials on other days!) 

I don't have bruising either, but did notice the first time I took it that when I blew my nose, there was blood and when I got a little cut, it bled like crazy. I didn't know at the time that fish oil was also a blood thinner and I was taking a lot of that with the baby aspirin. I have since cut that way back and don't notice any problems.

Californiamom, may I ask you what "abnormality" your doctor found? I've been tested for all blood clotting disorders and they haven't found anything wrong. However I did have a clot in my uterus during my first pregnancy and a possible second one during my second. Both ended in mcs. I'm curious to know what the condition is that you have. Maybe I could ask my doctor about it.

PS - I'm in the Bay Area. Love visiting friends in LA! I always have such a good time there!


----------



## Omi

If your doc thinks it safe then as long as it doesn't bug you getting the small bruises id think you're fine. Maybe invest in a couple of those maxi dresses, just kidding, lol!

Where in LA are you? I lived there for 10 years before moving back to Europe and ending up in Scotland married to a Scot!


----------



## Lyns

I was bruising and my FS put me onto taking it ever other day instead. Worked for me....no bruising anymore, but he assures me as I didnt have a definitive clotting disorder, that the dosage would be sufficient.


----------



## californiamom

Thanks, ladies. Lyns, I have actually cut myself back to every other day. Thanks for the suggestion!

Heart tree, the condition is called "THE METHYLENE TETRAHYDROFOLATE REDUCTASE (MTHFR)." She said that some doctors (most doctors) do not test for this because it is strongly debated as to whether or not it is linked with recurrent m/c. Maybe I only had 9 viles because I have already had a child? I think I was automatically ruled out for some tests.

Omi, I live in Burbank, near North Hollywood. I am originally from the East Coast of the U.S. I LOVE it here!


----------



## heart tree

Californiamom, I was tested for MTHFR. They said I had one gene mutation, but so does 50% of the population. They told me if I had 2 gene mutations then it would be an issue. My doctor told me to take extra folic acid for this just in case. I'm taking baby aspirin on my own.

I moved from the East Coast to CA too! I'm originally from Massachusetts. Moved to SF in 1997. I love the West Coast too. Where in the East Coast are you from?


----------



## heatherv2

Hi! I also recently found out I have MTHFR. My Dr had me tested for all kinds of things after my M/C (at 16 wks) and that test came back abnormal. I have 2 gene mutations of the C677T so My regular OB sent me to a perinatologist who gave me a prescription for Folgard (I take 2 a day, 4.4 MG) and told me to also take a baby aspirin each day. I have not had any bruising from the baby aspirin. As much as it sucks that I have the MTHFR, it is exciting that I will get to have sonograms every month when I get PG because I will be high risk. The perinatologist said they will do the monthly sonograms to look for clots and blood flow in the placenta and that if things start to look questionable, they will put me on Lovenox.


----------



## heatherv2

Oh, and they took 16 vials from me. Haha But not all on the same day. Some of them on one day and the rest a couple of days later.


----------



## Omi

Californiamum - Burbank is lovely. Ive lived a few places over there but the longest in the valley by far. 6 years in Woodland Hills which was lovely and hot - as opposed to here which is like a coolish shower with a wind machine pointed at it, lol! The things we do for love, eh? Ha, ha!


----------

